# How 'easy' is it to hack into someones computer knowing their IP address?



## Dizzy714

Kinda worried this one guy has my IP, given that I sent him a file through AIM which opened a direct connection so he now has my IP address if he's somewhat smart, which he is - he's a bit weird. I have my windows firewall enabled, if there's a firewall in NOD32 then I guess you can count that one too - but under WAN Setup in my router settings I have 'Disable SPI Firewall' checked, and my NAT filtering Open [it's better for online play on the PS3 like that]. So yeah, how easy could it be to jump into my computer with my IP address and the settings I have? 

Also, I called up TWC to see if they could change my IP - but they said they can't as it's a dynamic IP and they switch at random occasions [personally I never see a change in that]. I do know that I switched my router one time and it gave me a different IP address, so I'm wondering if I switch out my modem that it would do the same?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Violation of the forum rules to discus this.


----------



## tlarkin

OK, here is my IP address 127.0.0.1, now see if you can hack it!


----------



## deanj20

I guess it's against the rules to discuss this, but I will say this - Just because someone has your IP address doesn't mean he can 'hack' you. If your OS is up-to-date, you're not running any vulnerable programs and your firewall is on, then I wouldn't worry too much about it. If you're behind a router, then I wouldn't worry at all. 

You can *possibly* change your IP by unplugging your modem for a couple of minutes and then plugging it back in. Most ISPs I have dealt with actually assign your hardware (modem) a _static_ IP so they can "keep tabs" on who's who. But if your ISP said that IP addressing is _dynamic_ (changing according to some rule system) then that would be worth a shot.

Also, don't share files w/ ppl who you do not trust.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

tlarkin said:


> OK, here is my IP address 127.0.0.1, now see if you can hack it!



You peeked no fair...lol
And I can change my IP addy at will. And without a proxy.


----------



## WhiteTree

tlarkin: Well, if you want to hack into your own computer... 

BTW, is the post really against the forum rules? It isn't asking how to hack; it seems to just be about vulnerabilities and protection.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I like the fact that tlarken posted my location...lol


----------



## Dizzy714

Which I am behind a router, but like I said, it's pretty vulnerable seeing how everything is shut off on it as far as the NAT filtering an the SPI Firewall disabled. But, my system is up to date and Windows Firewall is on. 

I'm a bit confused with Road Runner claiming they run a dynamic IP, because like I said I've personally never seen it change I don't think. I've unplugged my modem for a few hours and as soon as I hooked it back up with my router, logged on speedtest.net and it displayed the same IP. Modem directly to the computer shows a different IP, though, as well as having a different router hooked up to it. They do offer a static IP, but that's a whole different service an costs extra I guess.


----------

